# Java Virtual Machine Launcher Problem



## turmaline (10. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Java in ein anderes Verzeichnis installiert, JAVA_HOME und PATH gesetzt. Wenn ich eclipse starte bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung von Java Virtual Machine Launcher: could not open .. jvm.cfg.
Er scheint noch den alten Pfad zu benutzen aber warum?

Wo habe ich die Pfade noch ändern müssen? Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke,
Madlena


----------



## turmaline (10. Jun 2011)

Hier habe ich eine Antwort gefunden:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/104943-seltsamer-fehler-java-exe-could-not-open-jvm-cfg.html

Ich habe also den Pfad zu Java/bin ganz nach vorne in die PATH-Umgebungsvariable genommen, jetzt geht es wieder.


----------

